

Wild, Wild Web: Policing an early, lawless Internet - rdl
http://www.npr.org/2013/08/20/213562362/wild-wild-web-policing-an-early-lawless-internet

======
rdl
Kind of sad this didn't work out originally, but hopefully the stuff we're
doing now (purely technical security, distributed across a bunch of countries,
with hardware/software/crypto tamper resistance, and then eventually maybe
some special relationships, like how free trade zones work, with existing
countries.)

